# Tybee Fishing Report 5-30



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Went out and hit the pier from about 6 until 1130. Evening started off slow but a big school of Atlantic Sharpnose moved in and everyone started catching them on the dropping tide. At any given time, there were easily 2-3 people fighting 3' sharks. I caught two, despite my best efforts not to, and Ronnie managed to land about a dozen. DNR also paid a welcome visit at about 1030 and was busy writing tickets up until about the time I left.  

Met up with Glenn, aka "GlennO" who decided he didn't want to mess with the sharks and would take his chances with the locals down at Doc's Bar.  Did appreciate the free Guinness. Mmmmmm, Guinness!!!


----------

